# Fisher tundra wiring help



## glavini

So I just picked up some push plates for my 07 tundra...now I need the truck side wiring and plow. I've been looking for used because this is just to plow my house and probably my parents driveway but it seems as if the tundra is not that popular. Is there any wiring on the truckside that is universal? I realize there are parts that are truck specific but I'm completely lost and google search hasn't helped me out much. I'd like to save a bit of money and get what I can off craigslist or eBay. Part numbers would be a huge help if anyone had them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Saber

this is where I would start.....

http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/ematch.php


----------



## glavini

I have, it only gives you the option for the homesteader plow. Is the truck side wiring universal for all plows? I feel like an idiot but I just don't want to get the wrong things. 


Saber;1868023 said:


> this is where I would start.....
> 
> http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/ematch.php


----------



## kimber750

29400-5 should be the headlight harness and yes truck side should be the same for all fisher plows except for the mount.

Edit, there are some variances depending on 3 or 4 port and fleet flex.


----------



## glavini

I had no idea plows where this involved. Id like to say I'm not an idiot as I have performed a transmission swap on a car before, lifts, cameras, electrical work...etc but I feel like an idiot right now. I got all of the harnesses, the 3 port isolation.....I had someone come in my shop that had a tundra with a mm2 plow and looked at it, I noticed he had 3 plugs where mine only had 2.....

Fisher says an mm1 plow will not work on the 07 tundra, do they make an mm2 with a 2 plug system? Can I just pick up the extra plug and wire it up to make it a 3 plug on the truck side.....I've searched everywhere online and can't find anything.


----------



## kimber750

glavini;1888460 said:


> I had no idea plows where this involved. Id like to say I'm not an idiot as I have performed a transmission swap on a car before, lifts, cameras, electrical work...etc but I feel like an idiot right now. I got all of the harnesses, the 3 port isolation.....I had someone come in my shop that had a tundra with a mm2 plow and looked at it, I noticed he had 3 plugs where mine only had 2.....
> 
> Fisher says an mm1 plow will not work on the 07 tundra, do they make an mm2 with a 2 plug system? Can I just pick up the extra plug and wire it up to make it a 3 plug on the truck side.....I've searched everywhere online and can't find anything.


MM2 with 2 two plugs is fleet flex. What plow did you get?


----------



## unhcp

what do you have for a plow?

sounds like a mm2 fleet flex?


----------



## glavini

I actually haven't purchased a plow yet. What I have so far are the push plates (which state they can not be used with an mm1 plow)26345, 29070-1 and 29400-5

Sorry for the confusion earlier, I had a friend that actually came down with his tundra and he has the 3 plugs coiming out from the truck side. We nnoticed the harness that I had was only a 2 plug and I can't seem to find any mm2 two plug plows on craigslist, they are all 3 plugs. One guy told me they didnt make 2 plugs for mm2s


----------



## unhcp

They do make 2 plug fisher plow mm2 and they are called fleet flex/multiplex plows they are newer and harder to find used.


ok well your still missing a few cables to complete your setup, you still need a power cable 63411, a adaptor 29047, module 29070-1, battery cable 22511, and a solenoid 5794K-1


----------



## glavini

Thank you! The 63411 is the third plug that I am missing.. I do already have module 29070-1. So it looks like with this I can get a fisher 3 plug plow


----------



## glavini

So heres another question.....With the parts I have now 26345, 29070-1 and 29400-5 (2 plug complete system..I think) If I found an MM1 plow do I have everything needed or am I still missing components. I researched online and see that there are tundras using the mm1 and it would work


----------



## unhcp

if the mm1 is a 2 plug system then you need a different set of wires, I wouldn't attempt it. You should stick to mm2 plows much newer.


----------



## glavini

mm2 it is. Thanks again


----------



## jstevens66

glavini;1888582 said:


> mm2 it is. Thanks again


How much are you looking to spend on a plow? I have a 7'6'' SD that I might sell if the price is right!!! The plow is only 2 seasons old, already did a fluid change on it, ready to go for winter.


----------



## p05x

im running a 7.5 mm1 on my tundra, plenty of clearance. only have to modify the plow slightly to make it work. only issue i have is i have no high beams only low beams due to the fact that the tundra runs both low and high at the same time and my plow lights dont.


----------

